# Praetor Armoured Assault Launcher



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning All,

Forgeworld have posted (Friday) pictures of a new model they had in a poll on facebook recently, to decide what to make next, It seems it won by a large majority.










No information on it yet unfortunately but i expecct some will be released soon enough.
Check out their page on FaceSpace if you wish.

SGMAlice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well the body looks like the Crassus Armoured Assault Transport, so I'm guessing similar stats to that for this, minus the obvious troop carrying potential.

As for the missles... some sort of barrage bomb effect?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ow, it won't be fun to be on the receiving end of one of those things. Anyway, superb model, really well done.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I want one. Damn, Forge World - stop making stuff that I want.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone know how much it is?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> anyone know how much it is?







well the crassus is £97, so i'd wager about £25 for the missiles, round it up to £125?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Be my guess its at least £100 given the cost of the Crassus on which this seems based... soo yeah, £125 is probably logical.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks awesome. I love the chassis on it!


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

It..is.. glorious.. :shok: 

I have a thing for missile launchers and I absolutely love this. Where does the Crassus stand in, in terms of size? Baneblade size?

If so I'd get one as an army centerpiece and call it "Fortress of Compensation" :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its probably slightly bigger then a Baneblade, only comparrison pic I can find is this one next to a standard chimera:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I don't have an IG army.
I don't have 125£ to buy this.
But damn I want one!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Dies Irae said:


> I don't have an IG army.
> I don't have 125£ to buy this.
> But damn I want one!


I'm starting an Elysian army(as soon as those damn Elysian Grenadiers come out), but that's not going to stop me from buying 3 of these things(after I save up for a bit).

My plan is to put them one table away from the game, put a big red button down in the middle, and tell my opponent, "This button is my auto-win button. When I press this, imagine 45 missiles being launched from this table over hear wiping out your entire army in a shower of blood, gore, and fire."


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Forgeworld still making great stuff I see. Can't wait for the Space Wolves releases for the next book!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wasn't a big fan of then transport variant, as I don't like super heavy transports because they move at he same pace as infantry on foot so I just don't see the point, but this super duper missile launcher of death and destruction variant I like, and pending the rules that will accompany it, I may just have to buy one.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

damn! £105, i normaly dont like being wrong, but this time i'll take it haha


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It takes surprisingly little effort to read those "censored" warhead types.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> It takes surprisingly little effort to read those "censored" warhead types.



Care to share so we can see for ourselves?

SGMAlice


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

ok....

1st one is Range 12"-(blurry but 3 digits)S8 AP3 Ordnance Barrage 3, 5" blast, Primary Weapon, Twin-Linked

2nd is Same range, S6 AP4 Ordnance Barrage 3, 7" blast, Primary Weapon, Twin-Linked, No Cover Save

3rd isn't censored at all

Just from what I can make out...

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/p/preatorrules1.pdf


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well if this is correct then my theory on one of the scrubbed weapons being incendiary/Hellstorm Template is correct. Though it is logical based all that came before it so no great leaps there.

They are both just Ordnance Barrage Missiles. The Pilum Missile is a direct hit a'la Hunter Killer only Twin Linked. Seems like a poor choice but i expect most people will go for one of the other two Missile types as i will.

SGMAlice


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I think most will end up going for the first option, the extra strength and AP will usually do more for the army than a little wider AoE and no cover. It is likely to not give cover in many instances anyway.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

In a normal sized game maybe but as this is an Apocalypse unit it will see little use in vanilla 40k and in Apocalypse people generally tend to have a lot of Anti-Vehicle already. It depends on individual circumstance so who knows.
I will be using the Ordnance Barrage Missiles anyway. Re-Rollable 7" Pie Plate? Yes please 

SGMAlice


----------

